# Dịch vụ Sửa máy bơm tại Hà Nội giá rẻ



## buixuanduc (9/11/21)

Nhận Sửa máy bơm tại Hà Nội với lỗi: máy bơm vẫn chạy nhưng hút nước không lên - trường hợp này cần Sửa máy bơm tại quận Hoàng Mai. Nguyên nhân do nguồn nước cạn hoặc mất nước (nước không có vào đầu ống hút). Hoặc cũng có thể do van một chiều không kín làm tụt mất lượng nước mồi cho máy bơm. Để khắc phục, các bác ngắt điện để máy bơm ngưng hoạt động. Sau đó đổ 1 lượng nước mồi vừa đủ cho máy bơm và chạy lại. Nếu vẫn chưa được, vui lòng gọi cho Điện nước Đô Thị với số máy hotline 0963.668.959






10 năm Sửa máy bơm tại Hà Nội tạo niềm tin và vị thế số 1

Không chỉ là dịch vụ sửa máy bơm tại nhà chất lượng và nhanh chóng. Công ty Điện nước Đô Thị còn đưa ra mức giá sửa máy bơm nước hợp lý nhất. Cụ thể với các dòng máy bơm cho gia đình như:

Máy bơm nước Panasonic GP-200JXK-SV5 200w: giá chỉ từ 200.000 đ
Máy bơm tăng áp Eurolife EL- RS20/11 250w: giá chỉ từ 210.000 đ
Máy bơm nước cao tầng Eurolife EL-HD33 320w: giá chỉ từ 150.000 đ
Máy bơm nước Panasonic A-130JAK 125w: giá chỉ từ 250.000 đ
Máy bơm Panasonic GP-129JXK-NV5 125w: giá chỉ từ 200.000 đ

Đào tạo chuyên sâu cho thợ Sửa máy bơm tại Hà Nội

Hàng quý, hàng tháng công ty mở các lớp đào tạo tay nghề nâng cao cho anh em thợ sửa máy bơm Sửa bình nóng lạnh tại quận Thanh Xuân. Truyền dạy những kiến thức mới, những thiết bị mới ra mắt để thợ sửa chữa nắm được. Không chỉ chú trọng chuyên môn, dịch vụ của Điện nước Đô Thị nói KHÔNG với thợ sửa chữa thiếu đạo đức: Ăn nói, hành xử thô lỗ với bà con, chặt chém thêm tiền, báo giá kênh với công ty, ….Gặp các trường hợp thợ chưa hài lòng, bà con gọi ngay cho tổng đài của công ty, số máy 0963.668.959

Sửa máy bơm tại Hà Nội mọi lúc mọi nơi phục vụ bà con

Dịch vụ sửa chữa máy bơm của Điện nước Đô Thị hỗ trợ 24/24 các ngày trong tuần. Đội thợ của chúng tôi không quản ngày đêm, thời tiết mưa bão hay nắng gắt, sẵn sàng phục vụ các bác sửa chữa máy bơm nước. Trong các ngày lễ, tết, nhân viên chăm sóc khách hàng vẫn luôn luôn túc trực để sẵn sàng hỗ trợ bà con. Đảm bảo có thể đem đến dịch vụ sửa máy bơm chất lượng, kịp thời, đáp ứng mong muốn của bà con mọi lúc mọi nơi. Bởi vậy mà anh em thợ sửa chữa máy bơm vẫn luôn nhận được nhiều sự quan tâm và tin tưởng từ bà con.

Sửa máy bơm tại Hà Nội uy tín, giá rẻ, bảo hành dài hạn

Luôn luôn đặt sự hài lòng của bà con lên hàng đầu, là kim chỉ nam để phát triển mở rộng công ty Sửa đồng hồ điện. Và chính niềm tin tưởng của khách hàng là động lực và thù lao lớn nhất mà Điện nước Đô Thị có được. Thợ sửa máy bơm của chúng tôi luôn tìm ra giải pháp sửa chữa tiết kiệm chi phí nhất cho bà con. Cái gì sửa được thì sửa chứ không thay mới. Như vậy không chỉ tiết kiệm chi phí cho bà con mà thiết bị đó cũng được vẹn nguyên linh kiện đồng bộ. Mọi dịch vụ sửa chữa máy bơm đều có giấy thanh toán cũng như bảo hành dịch vụ. Thiết bị thay thế được thay là đồ chính hãng, rõ ràng nguồn gốc xuất xứ, được bảo hành từ 6 tháng đến 24 tháng (tùy vào từng thiết bị).

Thời gian hoạt động Sửa máy bơm tại Hà Nội như nào?

Không quản đêm khuya hay gió bão trời lạnh, có mặt 24/24 khi các bác cần sửa máy bơm nước. Chỉ 10 - 15 phút là anh em thợ sẽ có mặt ngay tại nhà bà con để hỗ trợ sự cố. Khi hỏng máy bơm nước mà không sửa kịp thời rất có khả năng gây chập cháy hoặc hỏng lan sang hệ thống điện khác. Vì thế anh em thợ Điện nước Đô Thị luôn có mặt kịp thời không quản đêm hôm hay ngày nghỉ lễ tết khắc phục.


----------

